# LG 47 LW4500 empfehlungen/erfahrungen erwünscht.



## stillshady (20. September 2011)

*LG 47 LW4500 empfehlungen/erfahrungen erwünscht.*

Ich möchte mir ein neuses LED TV Gerät zulegen, und bin dabei auf den LG 47 LW4500 gestoßen. Dieser hat ja auch eine 3D Funktion mit normaler Brille. (also keine Shutter).
Nun möchte ich gern wissen wie das 3D Erlebnis mit diesem Tv ist. Evtl. hat ja jemand Erfahrungen gemacht.
Außerdem interessiert mich die Umschaltzeit beim zappen, da ich gerne und schnell zappen möchte. Manche Geräte brauchen ja über 1 sec. zum umschalten, und das wäre für mich ein nogo.

Falls es bessere in der Preisklasse gibt würden die mich auch interesieren, solange sie aber mind 100hz haben.
Brauche halt DVB-T/C. Sat nicht unbedingt.

Zur Zeit gibt es ihn für um die 870 Euro, was auch meine absolute Schmerzgrenze wäre.
Teilt mir eure Erfahrungen mit. Würde mich freuen.

Gebraucht wird er hauptsächlich zum TV schauen und außerdem möchte ich über hdmi meinen PC anschließen um evtl. MKV (Blueray) übertragen zu können.

Bitte helft mir, da es mein erster Flachbild in der Größe wäre. Hatte bisher nur noch so nen alten Röhren TV.

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2011)

*AW: LG 47 LW4500 empfehlungen/erfahrungen erwünscht.*

Wegen Umschalten: das hängt halt auch vom Empfang ab. Bei mir zB schwankt die Qualität meines DVB-C-Signals. Im schlimmsten Fall ist das Signal bei nur 40% und damit gerade noch so gut genug, damit ich keine Klötzchen habe bzw. manchmal Klötzchen sehe. Zu dem Zeitpunkt dauert das Umschalten dann auch deutlich länger, als wenn das Signal mal relativ gut ist (60%). Dieses "deutlich länger" ist dann bei mir 1-1.5 Sekunden. Bei DVB-T wird es wohl sicher ähnlich sein, dass auch da die Empfängsstärke eine Rolle spielt.

Ich hab aber nen Samsung c650, aber ich wollte damit nur klarmachen, dass es nicht NUR am LCD liegt. Inzwischen schau ich sowieso in den ProgrammGuide/EPG und zappe nicht mehr, sondern schalte um, wenn ich im EPG sehe, dass dort was interessantes kommen könnte. 

Wegen mkv: viele LCDs können Medien selber abspielen, und zwar nicht nur per USB. Wenn Du den LCD nämlich auch in Netzwerk einbindest, kannst Du sogar vom LCD aus auf die Filme des PCs zugreifen, Du musst ggf. den PC als DLNA-Server einrichten. Ob der LG das kann, musst Du halt mal nachsehen.


Wegen allgemeinen Erfahrungen: bei amazon schonmal geschaut? vlt auch mal andere Größen des Modelles, da 47 Zoll ja sehr groß ist (die meisten Leute kaufen nicht über 40-42 Zoll, hat halt bei weitem nicht jeder ein Wohnzimmer mit der Chance, nen Sitzabstand > 3-4m zu haben  )


----------



## stillshady (20. September 2011)

*AW: LG 47 LW4500 empfehlungen/erfahrungen erwünscht.*

Ich dachte immer das die Zeit beim umschalten vom Prozessor des Tv Geräts abhängig ist, und nicht von Empfang selber.



> Wenn Du den LCD nämlich auch in Netzwerk einbindest, kannst Du sogar vom  LCD aus auf die Filme des PCs zugreifen, Du musst ggf. den PC als  DLNA-Server einrichten. Ob der LG das kann, musst Du halt mal nachsehen.


Der LW 4500 hat keine Funktion zum einbinden ins Netzwerk soweit ich weiß, (nur der LW5500). Sowas bräuchte ich auch nicht. Würde meine Filme vom Pc über HDMI Kabel durchschleifen. zum TV. Aber dann über Power DVD Ultra 11. 



> Wegen allgemeinen Erfahrungen: bei amazon schonmal geschaut? vlt auch   mal andere Größen des Modelles, da 47 Zoll ja sehr groß ist (die meisten   Leute kaufen nicht über 40-42 Zoll, hat halt bei weitem nicht jeder  ein  Wohnzimmer mit der Chance, nen Sitzabstand > 3-4m zu haben



Joa, ich suche schon seit 3 Tagen auch bei Amazon, aber diese Erfahrungsberichte sind nicht unbedingt hilfreich für mich, deshalb hab ich mich mal hier gemeldet.


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2011)

*AW: LG 47 LW4500 empfehlungen/erfahrungen erwünscht.*

Das mit dem Zappen hat natürlich AUCH was mit dem LCD zu tun, aber eben nicht NUR - jedenfalls bei digitalem Empfang. Wenn das Signal schwach ist, korrigiert der Prozessor halt fehlende Datenpakete, so dass das erste stabile Bild halt etwas verzögerter zu sehen ist als bei Top-Empfang. An sich hast Du dann quasi die ganze Zeit das TV-Bild um zB 0,5 Sek "zu spät", d.h. der Film fängt halt 0,5 Sek später an, hört aber auch 0,5Sek später auf als bei einem perfekten Signal.

Bei analogem TV-Empfang ist das wieder anders, da wird ja nix digitales erst "entpackt" oder so. Da hängt es dann in der Tat eher von der Elektronik im TV ab.


----------



## stillshady (20. September 2011)

*AW: LG 47 LW4500 empfehlungen/erfahrungen erwünscht.*

ok dank dir, wieder was gelernt.

mfg


----------



## danomat (22. September 2011)

*AW: LG 47 LW4500 empfehlungen/erfahrungen erwünscht.*

hi. ich will mir auch den 4500 holen. aber in 55``. ich hab mir den 570s und 650s angeschaut und hatte noch überlegt den 980s zu kaufen. aber wofür dvbs lan usw wenn ich das nicht brauch und er vom bild genauso ist.  ich kann den 4500 nur empfehlen. firmware updates gibts im hifi-forum. ansonsten muss man halt lg anschreiben, die schicken dann einen usb stick.  internetradio hat mein verstärker und youtube und co evtl dann die ps3 bzw ein vollwertiger 3d blurayplayer.


----------



## stillshady (22. September 2011)

*AW: LG 47 LW4500 empfehlungen/erfahrungen erwünscht.*



> hi. ich will mir auch den 4500 holen. aber in 55``. ich hab mir den 570s  und 650s angeschaut und hatte noch überlegt den 980s zu kaufen. aber  wofür dvbs lan usw wenn ich das nicht brauch und er vom bild genauso  ist.  ich kann den 4500 nur empfehlen. firmware updates gibts im  hifi-forum. ansonsten muss man halt lg anschreiben, die schicken dann  einen usb stick.  internetradio hat mein verstärker und youtube und co  evtl dann die ps3 bzw ein vollwertiger 3d blurayplayer.



Danke dir. Also ich habe mir jetzt den LW4500 in 47" bestellt. Müßte morgen oder übermorgen kommen. 
Dachte auch erst an den 5500er, aber ich brauche genauso wenig lan im TV.


----------



## danomat (22. September 2011)

Beim 55" Zoll koset LAN 400€ mehr zum 5500. Pah. Brauch ich nicht


----------

